# Camera Raw 5.7 download



## whit~foto (May 3, 2010)

I shot on a Mark II this weekend (first time) and went to upload my images (RAW) to photoshop and it wouldn't let me because it wasn't the right kind of document.

Can someone please direct me to the right download?  I am on a deadline.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## KmH (May 3, 2010)

Then you should immediately go to www.adobe.com rather than wait for a forum response that may take hours.

By the way.

Which Mark II?

Canon has 3 that I know of.

I don't think there is a Camera Raw 5.7 yet: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/search/index.cfm?loc=en_us&term=camera+raw&s_pageName=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adobe.com%2Fdownloads%2F&s_channel=Channel%3An%2Fa&siteSection=downloads


----------



## pbelarge (May 3, 2010)

Keith

Adobe - Search: camera raw 5.7


----------



## Sep (May 4, 2010)

Just run the photosho[p updater. it will find all available uploads, and if u really want jusy download the raw update.


----------

